# HECHT - Rezept



## MichaelEichhorn (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab letzte Woche nen schönen Hecht mit 85 cm gefangen und ihn im ganzen eingefroren.

Hab ihr ein leckeres Rezept wie ich ihn zubereiten könnte?


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2015)

*AW: HECHT - Rezept*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305564

Weitere Rezepte findest du auch hier unter Fischrezepte.
Einfach mal Runterscrollen oder die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## Zerdan (8. August 2015)

*AW: HECHT - Rezept*

Salzen Mehlieren oder panieren und Braten! am besten in Butter 
oder eines der folgenden drei Rezepte...
http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/61446/Gebackener-Hecht-in-saurer-Sahne.html 
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html
http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/480456/Fisch-Hechtfilets-mediterran-angehaucht.html

Ich hoffe es ist etwas für dich dabei 
lg und guten Appetit!


----------

